# Rubber grommets



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all, do you know where I can find rubber grommets in downtown area, I'm looking for 1/2" ID sizes. Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just make your own. Alot of places sell rubber in sheets fairly cheap like auto stores.


----------

